# Innova large breed puppy



## maisyandme (Jan 4, 2008)

What are everyones thoughts on this food? Can anyone tell me the cost? 

Also, what are all the benifits of switching my puppy from Science Diet to something like Innova? I just want to be sure that there are obvious benifits to this, being that the Innova is, assuming anyway, more expensive.

Thanks again for all your input!


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Have you been on their website ?
http://www.naturapet.com/brands/

Innova is made by NATURA PET PRODUCTS. Their dry dog food does appear on the WHOLE DOG JOURNAL 2008 list of approved foods.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I use Pro Plan. There are some breeders here at the Forum who do not feed large breed food. They say Golden's are not a large breed dog. I took their advice and put Ike on regular adult Pro Plan.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Two years ago when I was inquiring about Large & Giant breed formulas I was informed that the problem with some such formulas is the protein level being too high ( along with calcium & phosphorous ) causing a too rapid growth leading to bone & joint issue. Back then when I compared this formula between different food companies, ie the protein levels varied between 24% to 32% !!! So no, not all Large Breed formulas are adequate !


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

I feed Innova Large Breed Puppy dry food to Fergus and he loves it. He's 6 months and 1 week old and weighs 57 pounds. I'm biased, but I think he's growing into a beautiful boy - which has more to do with breeding than with what I'm feeding him IMHO. Who knows, maybe the dog poop and snails are contributing to his ever thickening lusterous coat? 

His eyes are shut in the second one, but I thought it showed his fur filling out well on his chest...


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Looking Great !!!


----------



## kalkid (Feb 22, 2007)

Innova makes great foods. Many on here use it. One caution is costs can be deceiving. For example my girl was eating 3 cups a day on her previous unnamed food and now only eats 2 cups of Innova Evo due to the calorie content per cup. So while it may appear more expensive per pound in fact it might be cheaper or certainly more cost competitive in terms of how long a pound lasts. Not going to go into the why it's better other than the fact you can read the ingredients lists yourself and draw your own conclusions.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

kalkid said:


> Innova makes great foods. Many on here use it. One caution is costs can be deceiving. For example my girl was eating 3 cups a day on her previous unnamed food and now only eats 2 cups of Innova Evo due to the calorie content per cup. So while it may appear more expensive per pound in fact it might be cheaper or certainly more cost competitive in terms of how long a pound lasts. Not going to go into the why it's better other than the fact you can read the ingredients lists yourself and draw your own conclusions.


 
Very good point! I totally agree with you there!


----------



## RileyStar (Mar 24, 2008)

Riley loves Innova Large Breed Puppy shes gone thru 2 bags (16 lbs each) shes about 5 months old now. I think I pay around $35.00 a bag I never know for sure because she picks up about 5 toys when ever we go to the pet store. So I never get outta there for less than $50.00. I feed her 3 small servings a day and usually 2 out of the three i throw in some cooked brown rice or quinoa with lamb meat or chicken in it. You can buy lamb bones for like $1.... just boil them and you get alot of meat off of them!


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

I buy the 33 lb. bag and it's $43.99. It lasts a little over a month for Fergus who is eating 3 cups a day.


----------



## Dogrunner (Feb 24, 2008)

Not every dog does well on every food. Many dogs do well on foods with a lot of grain. I do feel that a meat meal should be the first ingredient in the list, simply because dogs are not vegetarians. 

Having said that, I don't feel (from personal experience) that Science Diet is good. Not necessarily bad, but not good. I used to feed it (back in the dark ages) to both the dogs and the cat. I think if I hadn't, Berr might not be allergic to grain today. SD gave Tink such severe constipation (and a UTI) that I had to take him to the emergency vet twice in 6 months. 

There are a lot of foods with less grain that are the same price or less than Science Diet. Even if you choose to not go with the Innova, do a little web searching and see what else is out there


----------



## Dogrunner (Feb 24, 2008)

I forgot to add that the protein in meat is more easily digested by dogs than the protein in grain. More digestability=less food intake=less output . I think that is especially important for breeds that are known to bloat.


----------



## Gussie (Feb 15, 2008)

New to the forum - been reading about the food options. We have new 9 week old puppy (don't know how to post a picture - cute guy - Monty). He is not happy with is current food. Deciding between Innova Large Breed Puppy or the Canidae ALS. Is there any opinion/advantage about using the Puppy food rather than an ALS food this early?? Thanks


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Both really really good foods. Either way I am sure he will be fine. I prefer puppy foods for puppies but do know a few that use ALS right from weaning. I also know those that mix the Canidae and EVO which is made by Innova.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Gussie said:


> New to the forum - been reading about the food options. We have new 9 week old puppy (don't know how to post a picture - cute guy - Monty). He is not happy with is current food. Deciding between Innova Large Breed Puppy or the Canidae ALS. Is there any opinion/advantage about using the Puppy food rather than an ALS food this early?? Thanks


Mine eat both Innova and Canidae. The like them both


----------



## Gussie (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks for quick replies - are they "puppies" for 6 mo, 12 mo?
I was thinking Innova for 6 months - then switch him over to Canidae.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

No, at that age I would be switching him on to and adult or ALS food. Ususally, switch at 18 weeks.


----------



## Gussie (Feb 15, 2008)

So...to ALS or large breed Adult at 18 weeks?


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I would go ALS. LB foods are really not needed for Goldens IMO.


----------



## skeller (Mar 5, 2008)

We are feeding Innova Puppy (not large breed). I have also heard that too much protein can cause bone and joint problems later on (the bones grow too fast). However, I have also heard that 25% protein is important.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I like my pups to have 28% - 35% in protein. I avoid lamb based foods as the protein is generally lower. Innova and Canidae are both good foods IMO.


----------



## Gussie (Feb 15, 2008)

The Protein in Canidae ALS is 24%
Innova Large Breed Puppy 27% on the website - on the bag 24%
Innova Puppy 26%

I did hear/read on the bag that the Large Breed Puppy takes into account growth rate.


----------

